# How cannabis has helped me...



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

I'd like to start a thread and encourage others here (including the newbs) to share their cannabis stories....whether medicinal, recreational or both...

*My story:* Due to childhood trauma in the first year of my life, I was badly disfigured by an accident that deformed my bone growth as I aged...I've literally had a good 50-75 surgeries in my life both reconstructive and internal. I have osteoarthritis from these surgeries and I had a great dependance on a drug known as Dilaudid. I would literally pop them like tic tacs, matter of fact I used to call them "my tic tacs" *sigh*  I was ingesting it for 8 years and oxy's and perc's before and during that...

*How cannabis has helped:* Cannabis took away the urge for opiates and secondly has rid me of stress and Chronic Depression. To lesser extent (cannabis bud itself) it aids in pain management but my QWISO definately takes the pain away. I've been smoking cannabis now for 14 years now and have grown since I first started toking (cuz what's the point in buying street shite, right?).  

So, in closing I'd like to hear your story, whether funny, happy, or sad. Be it recreational use only or medicinal use, I'd love to hear about my fellow MP'ers. Much Peace & Love to all here...



eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing 7....glad it has helped you as well as it has. I am working now but when I get some free time tonight I will try and add my story to this thread.


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

Where to start...

Well i never slept right, from a child i would sit in bed for hours and stare at the ceiling. I just couldnt sleep. It never really affected me. I got good grades and made it through a 4yr college...just never was able to sleep much. So as i made it into my teens i realized that i had a whole day AND night to do things . So i started sneaking out of the house in my early teens to wonder the streets (different time, no way thats safe anymore). Around 15 I started smoking marijuana, and i started making friends. I realized that marijuana slowed me down to a level where most people could comprehend me i guess? I just have too much energy. Like the amish im lucky to sleep 4 hours a day :rofl:

Well as time progressed I made it to highschool and of course i started to get in trouble. This was around the time of prop 215 was passed. I was seeing a doc at the time about my problems and he told me to take these sleeping pills he prescribed. I took a few but HATED the effects. So i flushed them for a few months while i continued to self medicate on the side of my house in the late night hours when everyone was sleeping. I began to sleep 5, 6, 7 hours a day. I felt relaxed and not so on edge all the time. I informed my doc a few months into the sleep meds that i had not been taking the meds but instead i was smoking marijuana. He was puzzled and immediately told me he could not prescribe marijuana for me. I never saw him again. 

Flash forward to 18, i stopped smoking to see if i still needed it to sleep. Well that was a mistake as major depression set in (late puberty depression along with anxiety). I again visited a new doctor and was prescribed Xanax, Zoloft, Paxil, Welbutrin...etc...it was the worst time of my life. Near suicidal. 

I dropped all the synthetic drugs and went back to self medicating with marijuana. I have since graduated with a Bachelors and am getting married this summer. Me and the misses have a home we own, a dog we love, and a life we share together. I think i am a very well rounded person with a lot to look forward too. 

And i owe it all to great parents that were there for me no matter what, and no matter their own personal morals and beliefs (strongly against smoking); and I also owe it to marijuana for being a natural and safer way for me to continue living happily.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

That's awesome to hear, I have bouts of insomnia but cannabis has greatly helped with that too. Thank you so much for sharing your cannabis story ogkushman, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2012)

No problemo. Now im interested to hear otheres


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

I'd also like to thank you for sharing your stories for those that have pm'd as well...

Much Love....

eace:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 4, 2012)

_Indica_ eases my anxiety and enables me to sleep.  I used to take Xanax for insomnia (a symptom of Pills To Swallow Daily) but I developed a tolerance to it after six-seven years and I was prescribed Valium.  I started smoking at night so I wouldn't develop a tolerance/addiction to Valium and because vitamin V turns me into a zombie in the morning.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

I will start out by saying (admitting) that I am 60.  I have smoked marijuana since the late 60s, pretty much only taking breaks from it for pregnancies and a stint on probation.  My smoking was totally recreational.  I don't/cannot drink much alcohol--it doesn't agree with my stomach and many in my family have problems with alcoholism.  You would say that marijuana was "my drug of choice".

I have spent a lifetime beating myself up.  I smoked for far too many years and took some nasty drugs along the way.  I have never watched what I eat as my activity level generally keeps my weight in line.  My work and my play activities have taken a toll on my body.  I have pretty bad osteo-arthritis in my hands and one wrist.  Both knees are bad.  Most of that is from the demands of being a plumber.  A severely sprained ankle when I was 28 complains often.  The disks in my neck are deteriorating from an auto accident 30 years ago when I was rear-ended by a car going almost 50.  I cracked a hip when we flipped in a whitewater raft at extremely high water.  We had to reflip the boat on the water to get it upright.  This happened several times, but this was the only one resulting in an injury.  I have spent a lifetime working and playing hard and my body feels it all now.  However, I find that I can control most of the pain with smoke and an occassional aspirin.  I've never been much for opiates.  Can't take Demerol.  Can't take Dilaudid.  But I sure like my smoke!  There is no one anywhere that could ever convince me that marijuana is not medicinal.

However, as I got older, I saw those around me struggling with pain from ailments that I also had, but with, apparently much less pain.  I have also never had to take sleep aids at night any stronger than a nice cup of camomile tea.  I require pain meds for a far shorter time than my friends after surgery.  Bottom line is that marijuana, whether you consider it medical or not....is.  It has helped me a lot.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

*YYZ *my fiancee takes benzo's all the time and her new doctor wants to get her off'em. He claims there as hard on your body as drinking all the time ...Smoking cannabis has def helped my opiate cessation. Awesome of you for sharing...

That's quite a posting there, *HempGoddess*. Wow never knew that (duh, of course ), thank you so much for your story. I appreciate hearing from everyone


----------



## ston-loc (May 4, 2012)

Well as alot of kids growing up, I occasionally smoked starting maybe around 14. Not alot, but if it was around I would. I actually stopped smoking at maybe 18 or 19. Just wasnt my deal. At that time had zero knowledge of indica/sativa, or strains. It was what the dopeman had, or your friend scored. I'm a pretty active person, and it just always seemed to slow me down, so I stopped.
Pass a handful of years and I tore ligaments in my back. Long story short, I have a permanent disability that i'm supposed to just "deal with as long as I can tolerate the pain, then surgery." Well add to that, I have past injuries from skateboarding, and now working construction for 12+, arthritis, tendinitis, and the added back injury, and I'm only 30......  
Well about 7years ago I got fed up with all the opiates, and side affects that come with them, and got my MMJ recommendation. (After smoking and seeing that it really did help with a lot of my ailments.) Since then, never looked back. Finally, last year opened my eyes, and gave growing a try. Now, totally addicted   Hopefully someday I'll be able to set up a legit full indoor grow.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 5, 2012)

I'm glad mj helps you with yours pains, ston. Lets keepem coming guys this is good stuff.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2012)

I smoked pot as a kid, loved it. I never liked alcohol as it made me sick, such a delicate flower you know. ha.

Then we had kids and quit smoking pot when they were like 5 or so. I got hurt on a job, I was a teamster, when I was 35.  I had a back injury.  Worked for 20 years  as an xray tech. I had a five year hydrocodone habit.(1 a day) I started buying  street pot, which is not easy in your 50's in a small town.

I went to the MM doctor  about 4 years ago and he told me to use cannabis and that I was addicted to hydros and how to get off them. I got off them within weeks and haven't looked back. The pot I use now is better for the pain then the hydros ever were.  Of course they are, why would we be born with cannabanoid receptors if we weren't supposed to use it....

Oh that is a lousy argument as we have nicotine receptors too. shoot.

I am with THG, it is my drug of choice and always has been.
That's my story.


----------



## tcbud (May 6, 2012)

I am also a lifelong "Pot Head" as we were called back in the seventies.  I started at 13 when my family moved to a more progressive neighborhood.  The parents were teachers, firemen, and architects and all about letting kids find their own way.  We had lots of open space to smoke in and city schools to score those good drugs.  I did everything from Quaaludes to Windowpane, Grass to Mini Bennies.  Attended the first Earth day and got higher there than I had ever been.  Gave up on the Hallucinogens after that.

Ah well, many J's later and many shots of whiskey I only do the MJ now along with a Hydrocodone or two for hip pain.  I been addicted to a few things, and have never given up my MJ for less than having a kid winning a bet or major surgery.  I smoke less now than I have in earlier times of my life as I have some COPD concerns but......I take a hit or two in the evening to help with the sleep and to enjoy,, yes, just to enjoy.  I miss smoking as much as I used to but the lungs are better off it seems.  Eating it just dosent do for me like smoking.  I still love the smile smoking my beloved MJ puts on my face.

I am glad to hear so many getting the Medical Benefits out of Marijuana, just goes to show, voters are getting it right state after state.  Wish the Feds would hurry up and see the light. I guess they just don't want to see those smiles for us who use it for smiles.


----------



## dekgib (May 6, 2012)

I try to sit back read learn and grow... I  too have an amazing love for the herb.
I don't  have much of a story execpt the fact that i was a kid about twenty two years ago when i first begun to smoke. And wow was I amazed. A buddy of mine made the comment that "it would be amazing to grow our own "...  and then from there i began to grow and I  still remember my first 3 plants. 
For the last  four years no i have been trying to improve my skills as a grower.
Not for my sake but for my wife who has M.S. and lupus and believe me the **** sucks
seeing her in pain. Tingeling palms and feet which sometimes burn. Dry eyes which become very sensitive to light sometimes it feels to her like someone sticks her with icepicks. So see im her caregiver now and do my best to keep her supplied. I have not reached  that point yet but am trying.
I do enjoy the fruit of my  labor also 22 years since I  first began and i see first hand now the proof of the medicinal value in our beloved plant whom gives herself graciously time after time. It has showed its love to me so i show my love for it with every seed i sow. Peace i love you all and wish you all the best in love wealth and health.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2012)

*Rose* it's funny how many of us here have taken to using more natural pain killers. It's good to know there's a doctor out there with a conscience that realized your hydrocodone addiction and actually helped you with (getting through) it. Good on him.

*TCbud*, thanks for sharing. I Appreciate your input greatly. And your OD grows are always just stellar and something for us growers to strive for...

*dekgib* that's awesome you're providing pain relief for your wife. I like to hear stories like that. 

Let's keep'em coming if we can. Thank you everyone so much for takin time and sharing how cannabis has helped you.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## Pistil (May 10, 2012)

Sadly, MJ do not works on me as a pain killer... i made a motorbike accident when i was young and now that i'm 38 years old i'm starting to feel the consequences of it.   It's already 4/5 years that i co-live with a very big (and growing) pain in my legs because, since that accident, i walk in a way that eats my bones (those ball shaped bones at the top of the femurs).  To be short, i have the pains that could be considered normal if you are 80yo and even pretty unlucky...

I can't make any prothesy surgery atm because medics says i'm still too young and dynamic and those fake bones works well for max 10/15years, so i would have to do too many surgeries to both legs during my life and they recommended me to try to resist as long as possible.

My idea is that MJ helps a lot psychologically if you have to co-live with a pain.   It's very hard to always feel a pain and this can influence your humor a lot and also the way you interact with other persons.   MJ helps me a lot with this, i use to smile a lot during the day, even if i feel pain... but i still feel the pain... but smiling!:icon_smile:

But, well, this is just my personal experience/opinion... i'm sure that MJ have a lot of properties that i can't talk about and i'm very very happy that is helping you!  Probably it's also a matter of strains and personal characteristics.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

*QUOTE* _ "It's very hard to always feel a pain and this can influence your humor a lot and also the way you interact with other persons. MJ helps me a lot with this, i use to smile a lot during the day, even if i feel pain... but i still feel the pain... but smiling!"-_*endquote*

Yeah, people's physiologys definatley react different from strain to strain, i.e. everyone raves about WhiteWidow yet I've only found it to be so-so...

(your quote above) That's beautifully stated. I've had the same problems interacting with the rest of humanity because of pain that just can't be numbed completely by pain killers. I'm exactly the same way, almost unbeararably grumpy (socially) w/o it so I feel ya there. Thanks for posting *pistil*, it's good to hear from you...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 10, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> *YYZ *my fiancee takes benzo's all the time and her new doctor wants to get her off'em. He claims there as hard on your body as drinking all the time ...Smoking cannabis has def helped my opiate cessation. Awesome of you for sharing...



Benzodiazepines are some truly nasty poison.  I took one diazepam (generic Valium) yesterday evening for the first time in two weeks and I have a hangover beyond all comprehension.  :hitchair:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

:ciao: Hiiii, *YYZ*, how you doin'?

She offers them to me all the time (which i decline) and I really don't "feel" them or at least to the point they help with daily anxiety. Other then their libido-killing tendencies, that is... I just don't see the point in them... Thats sucks about the hangover...
:confused2:

I hope you and yours are doing well, YYZ. 

eace:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 10, 2012)

7ge, would you believe I am prescribed three of them (10 milligrams each) per day?  I used to take quantities of benzos that would kill a lot of people before I started substituting medbud for them.  Now I only need to take eight pills a day as opposed to eleven.  :doh:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

that's awesome to hear, YYZ. I'm glad you're able to decrease your doses w/ minimal side effects. My fiancee takes xanax, sometimes w/a booster, klonapins if she's outta xannies and suboxone if she's feeling that "old itch" so to speak. She just stopped drinking but she claims she doesn't "feel like herself" if she isn't somehow medicated with pills. Yuck!

With her history of addiction I don't bust her chops too much, she's alot more strong then she first thought...

thank you for posting your experinces YYZ, it helps me understa nd a lil bit better my special ladies predicament...

Much eace: & Love,

7ge


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

I've had nerve damage for the past 6 years. been on everything from Morphine to Oxy to Amitryptiline gabapentin etc... MMJ has alleviated everything I was previously using with the exception of the Oxycontin which i still take at night since I can't stay baked for 8 straight hours while sleeping it's still the only viable option currently for me to manage pain throughout my sleep so I don't wake up constantly.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 31, 2012)

Well it makes me feel better that your able to decrease your oxy intake, Partybro. Thank you for posting, bud. I greatly appreciate your personal input/story.


----------



## Sour Deez (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't really give a crap nowadays this is about to  be legal everywhere anyway. I box run and ride bikes this stuff helps me push through everthing and its natural I mean they busted Michael Phelps with a bong 4 years ago and I was like Yeah why do you think that is probably cause it made him a better  swimmer


----------



## getnasty (Jun 3, 2012)

Throughout my adolescent and teenage years, I fell victim to the typical propaganda associated with marijuana and those who use it. I was taught that it is a mind-altering substance, but was lead to believe that it was a reality-altering substance. I was brought up in a home that sheltered me from drugs and violence.

Because of that, I never tried pot until I was 22 years old.  I was completely, 110% against marijuana and its use. A few years after I graduated high school and dropped out of college, I was working for a reputable electronics retailer who has since closed its doors. After my first year there, I was promoted to entry-level management. After receiving the promotion, I took on a lot more responsibilities there at work. And being well over 300lbs at the time, I started developing chronic back pain associated with an accident I had when I was 14 that has weakened the muscles in my back considerably, to the point that I'd been developing a pretty hardcore case of Postural Kyphosis. I basically was beginning to look like the hunchback of notre dame, because my upper body weighed too much for my weakened muscles to support. 

Anyways, that's why I started. Completely medicinally. Since then I've noticed that it levels me out. I'm more tolerable to people because not much sets me off. I has anger issues  But since I've put off nearly 135lbs and over 10 inches off my waistline in the last 13 months, I've pretty much migrated my needs to recreational use. I'm a pothead, man.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharin' your thoughts *SourDeez*.

*getnasty*, that weight loss is awesome. The fiancee and I put ourselves on a diet, I need to lose about 30 lbs to be nicer on my ankles and feet in general (had the joints frozen).

That's a great posting bud. Thanks for sharing. I've never heard of that (kyphosis) or at least it called that.

thank you again for posting.

7greeneyes


----------



## Diameed (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright I will bite! I am an educated professional with other professional friends of which the group has Masters and or Dr degrees.
We have lively debates on this plant from the general on discussions to the science and chemical compounds that make up the plant.

So how has this plant helped me ?

I have Glaucoma define by excessive pressure in the eye (laymens)

I have been treated by the Cole Eye Insitute of the Cleveland Clinic.

First class.  The costs for this is what it is. 

However the medication which has been adjusted a few times costs at present $110/month.

What does that compose of?  (1) drop of perscrived medication in each eye every night to keep the pressure level lower then that, That will damaged eyes.

Well costs for the medication only! Not all the Eye Clinic photos, tests, on and on.

$110 a month. Well that only $1300 in round terms a year.

But I get (1) drop in each eye every night.

Soooooooo I remembering my times at the Frat house in college at UM in Ann Arbor.  That be innthe Great State of Michigan 

I decided to revisit the plant in a different perspective.

"Medicne"  

I grew a Blue Berry  one it provided
me about 14 months of a few hits a week.

Since one of my disciplines was Mathamatics 

(1) BB seed $15  time approx 16 wks.

Misso costs lights, etc $156 

That added up to about $171 add some for electric $120 lol for
18 months  291$ Vs  $1900 

My eye tests every 6 months has my pressure at 14-16 

No they don't know I self medicate.

So do the math.  Works for me


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2012)

THAT IS just fantastic and yet another testament of cannabis' efficacy as a true medical application. Itmakes me very happy to hear your story, *Diameed*. I greatly appreciate you sharing how cannabis has helped you and your common sense approach to self medicating at a greatly reduced cost vs. Big Pharm's price-gouging ways (let alone horrible side effects caused by those drops  )

eace:,

7ge

p.s. Keep'em coming people, love hearing about all the ways this plant has helped everyone in differing ways.


----------



## Diameed (Jun 12, 2012)

The only "Real Reserch" is being developed by several Candian researchers .
My money is on the plant. Direct inject of THC (laymans term) in a brain tumor.  The documented results were amazing.  Breast cancer another victory from the plant. I would tend to
Believe that when ( to long to post now) all is said nd done we will find the olant to be on the same par as Aspern a miracle (drug ?) or
Better termed perhaps miracle medicine


----------



## Diameed (Jun 12, 2012)

Srry about typos misspells on iPhone all thumbs lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 13, 2012)

You know what's funny is that I grew a couple of plants this year (of unknown type- though looks like some kind of Sativa) & it's motivation pot!  It's amazing.  I'm a mostly at-home solo mum so a lot of my days are filled with mundane things that just need doing (tidying, cooking, cleaning, laundry, not to mention remaining calm with 2 young boys!!) & after I smoke this particular type of weed, I always get really ahead with tasks I've been putting off.  Like the other night I cleaned my horribly dirty stove after smoking..just put on some good music & got to it (it definitely also enhances my enjoyment of music!).  The time before that I tidied & organized a room that had been a complete mess & I'd just been shutting the door to avoid it  

So then I feel less stressed all around when I keep on top of these things.  I totally wasn't expecting it, but smoking is improving my housekeeping skills :laugh:  I just seem to appreciate uncluttered surroundings more so I'm happy to put the work into a more visually peaceful household.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

sassafras said:
			
		

> You know what's funny is that I grew a couple of plants this year (of unknown type- though looks like some kind of Sativa) & it's motivation pot! It's amazing. I'm a mostly at-home solo mum so a lot of my days are filled with mundane things that just need doing (tidying, cooking, cleaning, laundry, not to mention remaining calm with 2 young boys!!) & after I smoke this particular type of weed, I always get really ahead with tasks I've been putting off. Like the other night I cleaned my horribly dirty stove after smoking..just put on some good music & got to it (it definitely also enhances my enjoyment of music!). The time before that I tidied & organized a room that had been a complete mess & I'd just been shutting the door to avoid it
> 
> So then I feel less stressed all around when I keep on top of these things. I totally wasn't expecting it, but smoking is improving my housekeeping skills :laugh: I just seem to appreciate uncluttered surroundings more so I'm happy to put the work into a more visually peaceful household.


 
Yeah I had never really encountered "motivational" weed until growing the Jack47, before then I just thought ppl were trying to blow hot air up me kilt regarding weed that got you up and doing stuff....thank you so much for sharing *sassafras*, good stuff.


----------



## nugatronica (Jun 14, 2012)

It has helped in relieving pain and curbing a hunger I am so thankful to have cannabis in my life


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

my tinctures and hash oil help greatly with my arthritis so i definatelly feel ya there* nugatronica*. Thanks for your addition.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome, they made it a sticky.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 14, 2012)

did they? that's mega cool...c'mon peeps...let's keepem rollin in...


----------



## Prospector (Jun 18, 2012)

.My story is similar to  THG's and a couple other posts prior to mine. By the way, as for being a female plumber THG, my hat is off for you. I have a garage full of plumbing parts and tools for about everything.

I was born with birth defects in my hips and shoulders which spoiled my pitching career. I had a Traumatic brain injury at the age of 10 which actually changed my personality and caused me to become learning disabled, also dropped my IQ considerably. It was earlier in life estimated to be around 135, but now is only 111 as measured by a psycologist. 

I married at 17, divorced at 21 and never tried that again. My father smoked and was an alcoholic so I felt it was OK to do the same, what a mistake that was! I was 16 and on my own before I tried pot and then tried just about everything else. I am currently going through withdrawals from 300 mg a day of Morphine that I was on for several years and it was the weed that made it possible to get through these withdrawal symptoms.

 Because I provided so much medical data to the MMJ Doctor, She told me that I was qualified before she even looked at it all.

Bladder cancer in 2006, followed by Interstitial Cystitis that was diagnosed because my bladder did not heal, keeps me from sleeping for more than 45 minutes at a time. It was horrible not being able to get a good nights sleep, for years so the weed came to the rescue, allowing me to get a decent nights sleep.

The Indica seed that I purchased has begun to grow so I will see if it helps me with the pain that the morphine once helped.

I still take Hydrocodone and something else to help me sleep but hope to be off most meds by the end of this year, if at all possible.

Also, THG, I have arthritis in both hands and wrists and did not realize how bad that it was until I quit the Morphine. I have trouble opening pill bottles because of it. I am also close to your age, just 2 years younger .
.


----------



## Pistil (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty intense and difficult experiences, Prospector, thanks for sharing.   There are a lot of lessons in this whole thread.  

IMHO, your IQ appear to be >200 and, anyway, we still do not know what really is the mentality and so we are totally unable to measure it psychologists should not believe everything that they had studied as an exact science.

Good luck with the med effects of your indica!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Woah, *Prospector*, you've been through alot and must be tough as heck. That's just awesome how much cannabis indica's are helping alleviate your daily pains and symptoms. Thank you for posting Prospector, good luck with your new indi strain. By the way, what strain are you growin, friend? Just wonderin'...

*Pistil*, I must concur, i love hearing how marijuana truly helps ppl in a medical sense. Thanks for posting here too, pisitl.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks to all for the great sharing, it always amazes me how sharing can bring people together.   Its the best way I know to really get to know the real person behind the avatar.
  My story is a lot less dramatic, I was early on a (CONSERVATIVE) after 25yrs of marriage and raising 4 kids I just had enough and sort of dropped out.  I started doing yoga and meditation but would last a month or so with something then become irritated and withdrawn.  Started using MJ on occasion and really liked the feeling.  The best way I can find to describe the feeling is, I become the person I always wanted to be.
  So 2nd marriage to a great woman who encourages my endeavors, I started smoking in earnest a few years ago when my back started to really bother me, also, (ask my wife) it keeps me from going into those deep dark places that stir up all the would a, could a, should a stuff which we all know is not a good place to be.  Happy to be on this road.  Thanks to all.:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing *plmelec*. I've noticed its calmed me down quite abit and has made my life more bearable. I no longer scream at stupid drivers or cuss at  random strangers for not being bright enough...lol..it's made me a more tolerable person to be around for sure...lol..

that's awesome, once again thanks for the post, and while I'm thinkin about it...:48:

eace:


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 24, 2012)

I started smoking the summer of the 9th grade. Back then it was recreational experimentation. I am now 51 yrs old and still smoking with a few breaks here and there. When I was 17 I took off to Daytona Beach for some fun. While riding a moped down the streat I was run over by a Econo Line van. The funny or sad part was it was driven by a paraplegic man driving with only hand controls. This accident almost ripped my left leg off at the knee. The doctors were able to save it but several nerves were shredded. So my left foot went flat because the nerve that controls the arch was damaged. So I walk on a tilt. This causes severe back aches and Callas on my feet. I also have trouble sleeping if I do not smoke. So now days I smoke for pain relief and sleep aide.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

good lord Irony is a cruel mistress...that sucks what happened to you bud. That is so crazy about the parapelgic hitting you...crazy.At least cannabis is helping you with your day to day, man. *ziggyross*, have you found a specific strain that helps with the pain? 

Much Love, bud. Thanks for postin' here.

eace:


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 24, 2012)

7greeneyes, Thanks it is pretty ironc. I have been growing clones from some bag seed that turned out pretty good. I tried some KC Brains Crystal Paradise but that did not grow very well.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

ahhh...heard mixed reviews on KC...hmmm...well keep at it bud. I know you'll find something. I've been thinking of picking the strain Hammerhead by Medical Seeds which is a White Rhino x MedicineMan cross for pain/nighttime. Have a good one.

Keeper lit:joint:

eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2012)

I :heart: Gravy


----------



## FlyingTooLow (Aug 9, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'd like to start a thread and encourage others here (including the newbs) to share their cannabis stories....whether medicinal, recreational or both...
> 
> *My story:* Due to childhood trauma in the first year of my life, I was badly disfigured by an accident that deformed my bone growth as I aged...I've literally had a good 50-75 surgeries in my life both reconstructive and internal. I have osteoarthritis from these surgeries and I had a great dependance on a drug known as Dilaudid. I would literally pop them like tic tacs, matter of fact I used to call them "my tic tacs" *sigh*  I was ingesting it for 8 years and oxy's and perc's before and during that...
> 
> ...


 
Hi...I just found this link. Lot of really good testimonials in here.

My 2 cents: 
Several years ago, I had surgery on my right shoulder. Pain medication was prescribed..."take one every 4 hours."​ 
I took one pill...was down for 20 hours. When I came to, I felt like I had been hit by a truck. The next time I felt discomfort, I smoked a doob...pain gone, no after effects.

I threw the pills out.​


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 9, 2012)

That's awesome *FlyingTooLow*, time and time again I hear of the pain alleviating properties of CBD as well as THC. MAkes me happy to know it's workin well for you. 

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 1, 2012)

I remember the first time I smoked-it was december 31, 1979, and I was 16(I can remember hearing Eddie Van Halen playing "eruption" the first time.). I was born with scoliosis and had surgery a couple years before that. I remember smoking on the way to school with a friend so we never had any when we got to school. I never have gotten to where I used cannabis every day, but i did enjoy the effects of it. I would occasionally quit smoking for a while. In later years I gained an alcohol habit, but later tapered off. I know that if I use canabis before drinking, I tend to drink less and have a better time of it-if I don't who knows what can happen. Ive been to doc in chicago who told me I will need surgeries to correct nerve damage from scoliosis-but im not all thumbs up on that.I was given a prescription for capabentin-then I saw all the warnings_ditched the script. So I just use some cannabis and I like eating it even better-lasts longer-thanks for reading  

ODF


----------



## blondeboy (Sep 2, 2012)

*I have a lot of illnesses and I rarely smoke pot to get high.  In fact, if Im medicated on pot, my symptoms disappear for a while w/o having to take prescription pain pills, which has weird side effects.  These prescriptions all have side effects, which leads to other medication to treat those side effects.  The only side effect for which I get from smoking pot is paranoia, which is more favorable then the effects that I get from prescriptions.  All of my legitimate, pharmaceutical drugs leads to high cloistral and high blood pressure. *


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 20, 2012)

I started smoking in October of 1972. I smoked it recreationally up until 1990 when my son was born and I quit for 10 years. Then in 2000, i was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and along with that I developed neuropathy. I get sharp shooting pain in my toes as if someone was jabbing a needle into them. It sucks. I tried some prescription meds but they did not work. Then one time at a party, I decided to smoke. The pain was gone!! 
  Today marijuana not only acts as a pain killer for me (sometimes I suffer from sciatic pain), but it also relieves my insomnia, depression and anxiety. I am a medical patient in the state of Calif. with a cultivation license. Thanks for reading this.:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2012)

OldDaddyFedder said:
			
		

> I remember the first time I smoked-it was december 31, 1979, and I was 16(I can remember hearing Eddie Van Halen playing "eruption" the first time.). I was born with scoliosis and had surgery a couple years before that. I remember smoking on the way to school with a friend so we never had any when we got to school. I never have gotten to where I used cannabis every day, but i did enjoy the effects of it. I would occasionally quit smoking for a while. In later years I gained an alcohol habit, but later tapered off. I know that if I use canabis before drinking, I tend to drink less and have a better time of it-if I don't who knows what can happen. Ive been to doc in chicago who told me I will need surgeries to correct nerve damage from scoliosis-but im not all thumbs up on that.I was given a prescription for capabentin-then I saw all the warnings_ditched the script. So I just use some cannabis and I like eating it even better-lasts longer-thanks for reading
> 
> ODF


 
no problem bud, I thank you for posting. Thanks again *OlddaddyFedder, *for sharing how cannabis has helped you. 
eace:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2012)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> *I have a lot of illnesses and I rarely smoke pot to get high. In fact, if I&#8217;m medicated on pot, my symptoms disappear for a while w/o having to take prescription pain pills, which has weird side effects. These prescriptions all have side effects, which leads to other medication to treat those side effects. The only side effect for which I get from smoking pot is paranoia, which is more favorable then the effects that I get from prescriptions. All of my legitimate, pharmaceutical drugs leads to high cloistral and high blood pressure. *


 
ugh my family has a history of high cholesterol as well. I'm supposed to take pravastatin but I don't because prolonged statin use can lead to osteoportic (spelling?) bones. only thing I take is lisinopril and thats to lower my bp to be kinder to my one kidney, I can see the use in that but alot of those sripted drugs have horrendous side effects.

for instance I just got over gout and prednisone makes my heart race and I get heat flashes. Sucks.

it's awesome *blondeboy* that mj helps you out, you may want to try indica's or indica leaning hybrids to avoid that paranoia you get (then again some ppl just get that as a side-effect.


thanks again for telling us you canna story, blondeboy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Danbridge said:
			
		

> I started smoking in October of 1972. I smoked it recreationally up until 1990 when my son was born and I quit for 10 years. Then in 2000, i was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and along with that I developed neuropathy. I get sharp shooting pain in my toes as if someone was jabbing a needle into them. It sucks. I tried some prescription meds but they did not work. Then one time at a party, I decided to smoke. The pain was gone!!
> Today marijuana not only acts as a pain killer for me (sometimes I suffer from sciatic pain), but it also relieves my insomnia, depression and anxiety. I am a medical patient in the state of Calif. with a cultivation license. Thanks for reading this.:icon_smile:


 
that's great you're able to cultivate your own medicine. Just awesome. 
So, Danbrdige, whats your pain strain of choice? What works for you so that we can spread the word.

eace:


----------



## Vodnax Somniferum (Nov 22, 2012)

thanksgiving munchies day. Weeds gonna help me eat today.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2012)

Vodnax Somniferum said:
			
		

> thanksgiving munchies day. Weeds gonna help me eat today.
> __________________
> Choose your future. Choose life... but why would i want & go do a thing like that? I chose not to choose life. I chose somethin' else. And the reasons? There are no reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?



I think you should stay away from the heroin:aok: Then maybe you would have a better outlook on life.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2012)

Heroin Bad. Very Bad. Appatite is the least of your problems.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2012)

:yeahthat::goodposting:

Heroin's bad, mm'kay(voice ala Mr. MAckey) :rofl:


----------



## markozz (Nov 28, 2012)

About ten years ago,I had 3 vertabrea in my neck fused,long story,of pain killers afterwards. I got to the point,Iwas taking 120milligrams,per day. Every time I got relaxed,I would fall asleep,and even on all that med.,I was still in pain! So,I started using Cannabis,today,I still need 20milligrams,per day,of the pain med. But the difference is miraculous,I still deal with a certain level of pain,but have to realize,that is how it is. The pain is much less,and the Weed makes it easier to deal with,while also helping to lower pain level. I recomend vaporizing,for pain-easing properties.-Markozz


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2012)

:clap: that is so awesome that you've been able to cut back on the pharmaceuticals, *Markozz*. Thank you for posting to this thread, great to hear yet another testament of mj's curative/analgesic properties.

and :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, as well bud.

Wishing you much eace: n' :bongin: rips to ya brother.

7greeneyes


----------



## FUM (Dec 11, 2012)

Great stories folks. It warms my heart to know that this sacred,God given herb has helped so many with their pain control. 
I will try and get back to you with my story.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks *FUM*, I'd really enjoy as well as appreciate hearing and having you share your story. :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 20, 2013)

No problem Mebeafarmer,

Of all the awesome threads here regarding the growing aspects of cannabis, I really felt like we need to hear how it effects one and all and how it helps everyone in their own specific way.

Thanks for posting bud, it's good to hear MJ helpin the day to day for you.

-7GE


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Green Mojo


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 5, 2013)

_*Hey All,

   I admit that I like the idea of sharing.

   I have sorta mentioned a few things here and there over the years, but I have really kept the stuff that has been more on the serious side private.

  I don't really know why, perhaps it's cause I hate the idea of my saying anything to sound like I'm weak, or whining.
 I was always very healthy and outgoing, and people still turn me on to this very day.

 I finished my time in the 82nd AirBorne and left the Army in 76. Had some problems throughout the years with my health, but nothing really ever came of it.

 Still, as time passed the work loads that I was able to handle started to shrink, and soon it was as though i had the flu 24/7. 
  Fourteen years ago my wife and I were told that I had maybe three to five years left. Hep C was to blame. All sorts of drugs, weird tests, and even a half year stint on a form of chemo did nothing but destroy my health even further.
  I gained a huge amount of weight, became a diabetic on insulin, and then developed some rather nasty breathing problems, i.e. couldn't get enough oxygen. Fingernails were almost always blue, and so were my lips.
  It was the constant throwing up, and breathing crudola that finally pushed me into saving my own life as it were.
 
  I jumped off the meds, and then the pain and nausia would jump in. The exercise was like a trip into hell, but I lost the extra weight. That helped, but the throwing up was often mixed with a lot of blood, and I do mean a lot. I had seven surgeries to band off the dangerous anurisms that develope with this illness, (Varices). and finally I figured my career in Aviation was over, and I was retired like that.

  Retirement was very hard for me, but then surprise I could once again endulge, and I do.

  Upon the first good toke, and within seconds the nausia is gone 98% percent of the time. The pain is still there, but again within a few minutes of sparking a hoober, the pain eases enough that I can cope. 
   It never really goes completly away, but enough of the rough is gone that I can actually function. A good shot of caffiene is always welcome as my liver doesn't have to filter that, it's done through the kidneys, and to me it's like go-go juice...

  It is absolutly true that I don't write a whole lot, and I was absent from here a lot while I was trying to get a grip on the very thing that was trying to end me.

 MarP, Hick, Mutt, and THG were so huge in my getting back to some decent health, I can't begin to describe their encouragement, and all the uplifting words that kept me going through it all. They were so patient with my being sick, and always tried to lift me. That was mostly why I wasn't seen too much around here. The four of them became closer to me than many of my own family, and I wish them every success life has to offer.
 
  I'm told that I have less than 10% percent liver function left, but as for the diabetes, I am now a diet controlled diabetic. I still get monster tired pretty often, but the hoobers, and my bowl help tremendously, and although I am sometimes uncomfortable, I can still get the Harley out, and go for nice putts. 

 I prefer Blue/Mystic for the most part as it works well for me, but this winter I did four plants;

1. C-99,  This lady is like a killer caffiene rush that just buzzes the brain something fierce. Gifted to me by a righteous Bro.
2. Blackberry,  An excellant 50/50 split of a head and body stone, very gentle.
3. Blue/Mystic, that I have worked for several years now. She is like eating a valium.
4. Blush, Also a gift from my friend, She is my sneaky one as a creeper that just leaves you wondering where your suddenly at...LOL

I love to hit the C-99 and finish it off with a puff or two of the B/M. Works just right for me. Kinda like high balling...LOL

  Thinking back on all of it, the only thing I would have done different is I would have gone back to smoking sooner.

 Well there it is,  at least part of my story, and I'm being immortalized in print as the medical community is wondering how it is that I have survived for over forty years with this illness. 

  I am happy in that I have friends everywhere. My friends are the treasure of my regard. My life has been both blessed and fruitful, and I can still breath in and out. (Basic requirments for a Hoober)...LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
 

*_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard Interfuron treatments are indeed hellish to go through. That sucks you have to endure that but on a very positive side note that cannabis is indeed helping you through day to day.

Hope I dont offend ya if say, "God Bless you *King Kahuna*. "

Thank you so much for sharing, it means alot to me.

Wishing you Much health and happiness.

-7ge


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 6, 2013)

_*Hey 7ge,

   Thanks for the positive. No, I'm not offended that you say that, in fact I think I will respond with He has many times over. 
 Yeah the Interferon and the revital did suck, but the worst part was injecting yourself with that poison. I was only able to handle it for six months, and my viral load sky rocketed to over 12 million copies so that put an end to that. 
  I think that what has really been of the most help has been the pot, and I'm very serious about this. It's as though is helps get things running right as weird as that might sound.
 
 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:
 *_


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> _*Hey 7ge,
> 
> Thanks for the positive. No, I'm not offended that you say that, in fact I think I will respond with He has many times over.
> Yeah the Interferon and the revital did suck, but the worst part was injecting yourself with that poison. I was only able to handle it for six months, and my viral load sky rocketed to over 12 million copies so that put an end to that.
> ...




Not weird to me at all. I am also diabetic on insulin,  marijuana relieves high sugar symptoms and I swear lowers it. Maybe because it helps with the stress of maintenance are you in the pump or syringes? I'm still old school. You have been through a lot but it has made you the unique person you are. To your health my friend!


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 7, 2013)

_*Hey 2Dog,

  How the heck are you ?  I worked my butt off to drop the extra weight that the meds helped me to gain. The first fifty pounds was when I noticed that I was needing less and less of the insulin. The next 50Lbs that came off got me off the metformin as well. I am now a diet controlled diabetic so no more insulin shots. I hated them, but had no choice at the time.

  I used to joke about the am/pm game, you know where you chose one side of the stomach to shoot in the morning, and then the rest go to the other side. Sheeesh, I really did hate going through all that.

  I got really blessed as several of my friends are on the pump, but my pancreas continued to put out plenty of insulin, only my body wouldn't accept it until the weight dropped. Did it all to myself, stupid, stupid, stupid. As an AirBorne Medic I should have known better...


  Thanks for the kind words, they mean a lot my friend. Here's a touch of music for ya to enjoy;
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKcGCObEb28&feature=share&list=PL8C0A89D98A8F0FBE


smoke in peace

KingKahuuna:icon_smile: 
*_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2013)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Not weird to me at all. I am also diabetic on insulin, marijuana relieves high sugar symptoms and I swear lowers it. Maybe because it helps with the stress of maintenance are you in the pump or syringes? I'm still old school. You have been through a lot but it has made you the unique person you are. To your health my friend!


 
:ciao: Hiiii! *2dog*, thanks for postin in here too.  I'm happy to see you back on the forum.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Mar 24, 2013)

its been helping me ,, more then what the VA has been doing,, they were give me 5 different 5 times day ( not including the other issues I got,  when the weed does all this ,, n without  hurting my stomach .,,, I just have to find the right strain for my pain


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 25, 2013)

That's good news, *lovbnstoned.*

Maybe a nice numbing indica is what you need. i.e. White rhino or God Bud or something along those lines. I'm sure peeps here have some good recommendations.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2013)

KK, i just wanted to say, good for you for making the choice to live. I bet the exercise was really hard, especially when you are feeling like you have the flu. I can relate. Keep up the good work, and thank you for sharing your story and your favorite strains.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 29, 2013)

as a rez kid i was around mary jane since a young age, she has always been good to me. Alcohol is something I have never really been into, i dont under stand the waste of money on such a sort burst of enjoyment, I've quit smoking ciggarettes for 5 years, lungs still suck but being a fat kid will do that.

I stopped smoking for 2 years when i was married (wont lie got high a few times when she wasnt around). 

I grew up on a vegitable farm just on the edge of the rez, the soil 20 years ago was 5 feet under a boggy swamp. My people have long used mary jane and on the rez they dont bother you unless you are profiting on it to a large extent. 

On the farm my parents had 200 acres which rests against huge swashes of trees and swamp area, there are a 4 active green houses.

My parents are essentially the produce supply on the rez and alot of the crop is bought by a major grocery chain. mostly corn naturally. but in the green houses alot of tomatoes and green peppers.

My dad has always had a seperate garden a few hundred meters in the bush inside the fence line, but out door growing is brain dead.

Essentially mary jane is my connection to home now that I am away from it by a few provinces, keeps me from being depressed even though I am happy as it is.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 29, 2013)

It sure does help with depression. bud. 

Thank you very much for posting *SuperCanadianFatman*, I appreciate it as does others I'd assume.

 I  grew up on 40 acres as a kid and boy those were some of the best times of my life as a child.

eace:


----------



## gorickyourself (Apr 2, 2013)

Smoke got me off opiates,everything from contii ms to fentenal 100 Been good 3 weeks,so if some of. My emails did not make any sense you know why!!Thanks gorickyourself


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 2, 2013)

Good to hear *gorickyourself*. Cannabis helped me with opiate cessation as well. Good stuff to hear, bud.

thanks for postin' Rick

eace:

-7greeneyes


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 3, 2013)

I was in the VA Pain Clinic for 1 1/2 years , when I ended up taking 5 pain pils 5 times a day,  with no luck of takin the pain.  got tired of takin all those pills caus ei have full body pain, arthritis, in all my joins starting of Fibramyalaga, in my left legg, spine, ( which they wan me to have a surgeon take a look ,, no way, also 100 % PTSD, depression aniexty, n too much more. when I deside to look into cannabis.  a friend gave me some n that did more then all the pills, n takes care of all the mental, plus a little of the pain.  that's why im here to better my pain.
thank the Cannabis lord,,, sweet smell of heaven  :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for postin' and sharing, I greatly appreciate your input and story, *lovbnstoned*. 

eace:


----------



## akwoodworker (Apr 20, 2013)

I am a two time survivor of cancer. The first time I had the pleasure of doing chemotherapy which pretty much sucks. One day my son was sitting on my lap, within a couple of days after 'sitting in the chair' ( getting chemo) and I was so edgy that the thought of throwing my son against the wall! I had quit smoking for a job but knew something had to be done, got some herb and never had crazy thoughts again so now I am a strong proponent of medical marijuana.
Purchased a vaporizer and discovered it help with what could be called ADD, it keeps my mind calm and ordered.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 20, 2013)

akwoodworker said:
			
		

> I am a two time survivor of cancer. The first time I had the pleasure of doing chemotherapy which pretty much sucks. One day my son was sitting on my lap, within a couple of days after 'sitting in the chair' ( getting chemo) and I was so edgy that the thought of throwing my son against the wall! I had quit smoking for a job but knew something had to be done, got some herb and never had crazy thoughts again so now I am a strong proponent of medical marijuana.
> Purchased a vaporizer and discovered it help with what could be called ADD, it keeps my mind calm and ordered.



amazing that what can grow naturally with no human modification can have such rippling effects in the positive health pool.

Stay beautiful ak  and have a great day!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 20, 2013)

I was taken 25 pills a day just for pain, till I got some herb, n got rid of the pills.  got pain all over arthritis, fibermyaliga.   VA says I should have back surgery n I say no thank U.

    herb does wonders,,,,, the heavenly smell of pain relief    :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 22, 2013)

Time and time again people are posting such positive anecdotes regarding cannabis. Makes me feel good to know how much it helps everyone. 

Thank you guys again for sharing, it makes a difference.


----------



## finalrayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm well I'll start off that I'm a recreational user and then tell my story. I grew up in a strict christian home and was taught to dislike marijuana. So through High School my cousins and friends would always come and ask me how strong they smell so as to not get caught by teachers. I used to go drinking at my friends house and they would always offer for me to smoke I wouldn't out of fear of my parents catching me later. My second year out of High School I went to a college in the Eastern part of Maine. Now that I was out of the comforts of my home I was ready to try some new things even though the college I was going to was a "chem-free" campus. One night a guy we called bear pulls up in a low riding Cadillac saying hey man you want to get high. Said yes smoked a joint of some good green bud in some clear papers and then a bowl which had blue liquid in the glass. I loved how it made me feel its the only time I smoked that my throat burned. After our smoke sesh they dropped me off in front of the dorms and I litterally ran inside and played xbox for hours. The guys were flipping out at me because they didn't know if they should've let me go on my own. My first strain I bought was grand daddy purp that was my favorite. It's helped me with depression because two months later my girlfriend had left me and I had also lost my job for a financial error made by the finance department. Then I came home to live with my parents again where I had to quit and found a new girlfriend. After 6 months the girl had left and cheated on me so back to depression and I started smoking again and was in a better mood. My parents still don't like it so every time they find out which to date is 3 times i tell them that I've quit. As long as I use my old spice spray they don't catch me doing it. I now smoke every couple of days with my friend who i used to drink with in high school I only do it every once in a while because my current girlfriend does not approve of it. I continue to use it because I still have some minor depression, it relieves headaches that i can't get rid of and since i've started smoking my asthma doesn't bother me anymore except for when i have bronchitis. Wow that was a long post for me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 25, 2013)

It's your preferred choice of medicine and you should tell your parents exactly that if they bust your chops again.

I'm growin some Jack47 (from Sweetseeds) and that sat-dom hybrid has some great depression fighting properties, ime.  Good to hear that it (cannabis) helps with your headaches. Sucks you gotta tread lightly around ppl tho. Keep yer chin up bud and thanks for posting and sharing.

-7greeneyes:smoke1:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 25, 2013)

finalrayne said:
			
		

> Hmm well I'll start off that I'm a recreational user and then tell my story. I grew up in a strict christian home and was taught to dislike marijuana. So through High School my cousins and friends would always come and ask me how strong they smell so as to not get caught by teachers. I used to go drinking at my friends house and they would always offer for me to smoke I wouldn't out of fear of my parents catching me later. My second year out of High School I went to a college in the Eastern part of Maine. Now that I was out of the comforts of my home I was ready to try some new things even though the college I was going to was a "chem-free" campus. One night a guy we called bear pulls up in a low riding Cadillac saying hey man you want to get high. Said yes smoked a joint of some good green bud in some clear papers and then a bowl which had blue liquid in the glass. I loved how it made me feel its the only time I smoked that my throat burned. After our smoke sesh they dropped me off in front of the dorms and I litterally ran inside and played xbox for hours. The guys were flipping out at me because they didn't know if they should've let me go on my own. My first strain I bought was grand daddy purp that was my favorite. It's helped me with depression because two months later my girlfriend had left me and I had also lost my job for a financial error made by the finance department. Then I came home to live with my parents again where I had to quit and found a new girlfriend. After 6 months the girl had left and cheated on me so back to depression and I started smoking again and was in a better mood. My parents still don't like it so every time they find out which to date is 3 times i tell them that I've quit. As long as I use my old spice spray they don't catch me doing it. I now smoke every couple of days with my friend who i used to drink with in high school I only do it every once in a while because my current girlfriend does not approve of it. I continue to use it because I still have some minor depression, it relieves headaches that i can't get rid of and since i've started smoking my asthma doesn't bother me anymore except for when i have bronchitis. Wow that was a long post for me.



Women are tough my friend, but being unhappy is even tougher. Cheer up that you didnt go all 'baby i forgive you' and took the high road sir.

As for your parents finding out, gotta find a better hiding spot  or tell em.


----------



## finalrayne (Apr 26, 2013)

haha ya not telling or letting my parents know again until im ready to move out.


----------



## adamr (Jun 11, 2013)

I never thought marijuana was going to be helpful when I was younger I just thought it was for shits and giggles. But I was Injured in my eye and I was referred to a doctor who recommended marijuana . I decided to use wax because it reduced all the stress and anxiety in my life it also helps ease the pain in my eye. I vape the wax with a DX2 its prob one of the best out there. overall love the beneficial aspects and knowing its a greater good. Also know a few people who are older and take a shiz load of pills for pain and I recommended to try some edibles and they are feeling much better.


----------



## adamr (Jun 11, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> I was taken 25 pills a day just for pain, till I got some herb, n got rid of the pills.  got pain all over arthritis, fibermyaliga.   VA says I should have back surgery n I say no thank U.
> 
> herb does wonders,,,,, the heavenly smell of pain relief    :icon_smile:


 
God does wonders


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2013)

*adamr*, that's awesome how you've got to experience both facets or marijuana. The recreational and the medical.

I appreciate you posting and sharing.

eace:


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jun 16, 2013)

I lost my father when i was 9,so life sucked pretty bad for me when i was young.when i went to school i felt like i was abnormal because i felt like i was the only kid who was fatherless,which seems silly now because i know i probably wasnt.But when i was 15 i tried weed and it seemed to relieve alot of the negative feelings of loss.It also helps relieve alot of stress from todays ratrace society.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 16, 2013)

im germinating n hopefully not have to be on any pills ,  after the harvest,  if I can just a righteous plant , with awesomes buds ,  i'll be happier then I have ever been.

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds like a great plan there, *Lovbnstoned*. Greenest of mojo for your girls.


----------



## Xangxu (Jul 4, 2013)

I was pretty much an alcaholic... I couldn't go to bed unless I had something booze related in me. Usually it was a few beers, or a glass of wine, but it wad at the point where I could down a six pack by myself or drink an entire bottle of wine and still feel fine.

When I started smoking weed, my desire for alcahol stopped pretty much over night. In fact, drinking while stoned just tasted gross. Now even on days I don't smoke, I still don't want to drink.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Red eyed gardener said:
			
		

> I lost my father when i was 9,so life sucked pretty bad for me when i was young.when i went to school i felt like i was abnormal because i felt like i was the only kid who was fatherless,which seems silly now because i know i probably wasnt.But when i was 15 i tried weed and it seemed to relieve alot of the negative feelings of loss.It also helps relieve alot of stress from todays ratrace society.



Indeed *red eyed gardener*, indeed, thats primarily what facet of mj I enjoy the most, the anti-depressant properties. I appreciate you taking the time to post here.

*Xangxu*, I've had family members battle alcoholism and for some, I know mj definately takes some of the urge away. It takes strength posting such truths about us, even in an anonymous setting such as a forum. Good luck, it's tough but we're here for you in spirit.  pm me if you need to talk about something or ** 

eace:,:heart:&:bongin:rips


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 18, 2013)

I have to thank a friend of my brother as, I had a tramatic event.  my mother had terminal cancer,  I stayed with her ( private room ) till she died, she died in my arms, n I thought I would go out of my head, with the lost of her.  friend of my brother, pulled me outside , n handed me  some relief for that evening, which  commed me down to ,,to  helped deal with what I had to do the next few days.
  my mother was a woman,, that would give U her shirt off her back n help in anyway she good.... I miss dearly

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## onlyprince (Jul 24, 2013)

i'm onlyprince, beginner in growing but really interesting in making my own medicine.
Surfing the internet i found  http://www.high-supplies.com/en/, I want to buy seeds of these guys, does anyone know them at all ?

much obliged


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2013)

well first of all lemme say :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *onlyprince*. 

I think you found the wrong thread as this is a place for mp'ers to post how cannabis helps them in their daily lives.

I only buy from reputable breeders and retailers such as Nirvana (the banner at the top of the page) but mostly buy through the Attitude Seed bank.

So....does cannabis help you in any fashion?


----------



## mas flores (Jul 29, 2013)

Pot has always seemed the least damaging drug to do. I've enjoyed it one of my friends offered me a smoke while banging away at a pinball machine in the late 60's. I am glad I never took up the offers of junkie acquaintances to pop my virgin veins. And alcohol had a mean hold on me until this past New Year. Good weed let's me soar and then glide to a landing.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

:fly:

Very true very true. Smoking cannabis helps alleviate some of my wife's alcoholic yearnings, so I know how that goes *mas flores*.

Thank you greatly for posting how cannabis helps you, bud. Stay strong.

eace:

7greeneyes


----------



## blazinjelly (Sep 2, 2013)

when i started working for this college my anxiety got so bad i lost 100 pounds in five months and could never eat nothing.  I started smoking around the same time as my anxiety started it always took the edge off of things... i couldnt go to work without smoking at least two blunts and then i was alright.. its a  medicine,,, it helped me get an appetite, it helps me fall asleep, it calms me down,:goodposting:  i couldnt imagine my life without it..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm happy it's helpin out for you blazinjelly. My wife uses cannabis to help alleviate some of her daily anxiety.

Thanks for posting and sharing, *blazinjelly*.:cool2:


----------



## budz4me (Sep 16, 2013)

Figured I would put myself out there as well.

MJ is the only thing that saved me from my deep alcoholism. It was very bad, and almost caused me to lose my job. 

I have been smoking since I was 14 (19 years ago). When I was also introduced to booze. Genetics kicked in and I became an alcoholic. 

I stopped smoking years ago due drug testing at my job. That made the boozing worse!!!

I have since found the power to be booze free, MJ in the evening after work has been a bigger blessing than any AA group could give me.

Hopefully we as a country can learn to search for more uses for this wonderful NATURAL medicine, we can do away with things as sinister as oxy and percs and the like. I never cared for pills, but I can see MJ being a crucial part of recovery for millions of addicts out there.

Thank you and take care!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2013)

I love reading how cannabis has helped ppl move away from alcoholism. Truly inspirational. Thanks for sharing, it is greatly appreciated. I know it's hard opening up, even if it's anonymously.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## budz4me (Sep 17, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I love reading how cannabis has helped ppl move away from alcoholism. Truly inspirational. Thanks for sharing, it is greatly appreciated. I know it's hard opening up, even if it's anonymously.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes



Hey thanks for listening...sometimes thats all it takes, someone with more than one set of ears.

I luckily have found something that helps...there are millions that dont have this or respond to it.....If I had the loot I would start a foundation to fund this project...I will not call it rehab......it only works for few.


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 38 years old now, and been smoking pot since I was about 12.  I started smoking to get high.  I still smoke to get high.  But along the way, I have reaped the benefits of cannabis in many ways.  Only now, as I learn more about this plant, do I realize how much it has helped me.  I have social anxiety and a mood disorder with psychotic features.  When I drink alcohol in excess, which I used to, my symptoms became much worse and I developed a host of other problems.  But when I smoke weed every day, as I do now, my mood is much more stable.  I am not happy all of the time, but neither am I sad all of the time.  I do not feel the paranoia that I feel when I don't smoke.  I know, I know, it makes some people MORE paranoid.  I'm just saying for me, it relieves the paranoia.  What the doctors call 'delusions of persecution' do not exist when I am using cannabis daily.  I am also to participate in social activities now as taking a small amount of pot before going someplace like shopping helps me to stop worrying about my environment and just enjoy what I am doing.  Marijuana has helped me so much.  Where I live, it is legal for medicinal use, and I have my card, so I have no reason to worry about legal issues.  Now that I have come to a stable place in my mental health, I don't see myself ever using any other medication for my illness.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 24, 2013)

If it's working for you then all I can say is that that it is a good thing. Sounds like it helps with some social anxiety issues as, well. 

Thank you for posting, it's greatly appreciated.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 25, 2013)

budz4me said:
			
		

> Figured I would put myself out there as well.
> 
> MJ is the only thing that saved me from my deep alcoholism. It was very bad, and almost caused me to lose my job.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing this.  I missed it my first time scrolling this thread.  I agree 100% that cannabis can help many get away from the clutches of addiction.  As you mentioned, it is not for everyone.  I struggled with addictions for many years.  I have used about every drug you can think of.  It all led to me serving several prison terms.  I still drink, though I am not a 'drinker'.  I smoke pot every day and it calms me and brings me to a center that no other medicine has been able to do.  I have been off of meth for over 8 years now and haven't touched heroin, cocaine, or any other drug since even before then.  

In the 12 Step programs, they define addiction as being powerless over something that makes your life unmanageable.  When I share my story with people that do not use marijuana, they smirk and suggest that I simply traded one addiction for another.  They suggest that I am addicted to marijuana.  I insist that it is medicine.  It actually helps make my life more manageable, not less.  If marijuana use constitutes addiction, then I suppose diabetics are addicted to insulin as well.  If this be the case, then I can say that I am happily addicted to that which makes me well, and not something that will cause me or others harm.

I got off work early today.  Came to check on some things online, and here I am, unmedicated and can't figure out what my problem is.  I missed the :20, but it's always that time.   Gotta go outside and load the bong...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

:48:


I'll smoke one in spirit with ya, brother. Stay strong, for sure, you're doing great so far, bud.


----------



## SkysTheLimit24 (Sep 26, 2013)

I smoke to help me sleep, to relieve stress and of course get high and giggle. 
My anxiety would consume me if I didn't smoke, I'd never get a good nights sleep. 

I've been so stressed lately that I've lost 6lbs, I've only been eating when I get the munchies which hasn't been every time, only a few times.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2013)

THank you for posting *SkysTheLimit24*, it's appreciated by me and others here.....


eace:


----------



## Jper6647 (Sep 29, 2013)

Herniated disc in lower back, too young for surgery, lived in Chronic Pain.  History of depression, and pain doesn't help that.  High blood pressure (145/95). And over weight.   

Bp now 124/82, Chronic Pain is manageable, Depression G O N E, weight regulated and lost 30lbs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! That's a very freakin good turnaround with yourhealth. That's awesome, *jper6647*. Happy Monday to everyone....lol...


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 14, 2013)

Cannabis has been an extremely helpful tool for battling anxiety. If I am ever down or overly anxious. I roll up a blunt and puff away. I instantly feel less anxious and I don't feel sad about the things that previously made me upset. 

I still live with my parents, though so i have to be careful of how I smell. I usually just spray my fingers and clothes with a bottle of this stuff called Squelch. It's like an odor-free smell removing spray that works amazingly well. 

Anyway, pot has been a huge help to me and I feel it's medical benefits need to be highlighted in the media a lot more.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

First off lemme give you a hearty :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *Seymour Green*. 

Second, let me say thank you for giving testament to marijuana's medical efficacy with anxiety (indica's are a good choice for anxiety usually) and telling us how  it helps you.

eace: n' :bong:rips,

7greeneyes


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 16, 2013)

7greeneyes, Appreciate the welcome Yeah, man Indica's always seem to get me in the right zone. It's the best therapy for me.


----------



## Seymour Green (Oct 16, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> First off lemme give you a hearty :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *Seymour Green*.
> 
> Second, let me say thank you for giving testament to marijuana's medical efficacy with anxiety (indica's are a good choice for anxiety usually) and telling us how  it helps you.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the welcome Yeah, man Indica's always seem to get me in the right zone. It's the best therapy for me.:icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

all the pills I get from the VA hospital,  does what Cannabis does for , my Depression Anxiety,, Ptsd, n back pain, Leggs  n spine.
  I thank the GODS of MJ

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

I ment , the pills don't do what the cannabis can do  rated 100% PTSD


----------



## Mr.420 (Oct 21, 2013)

Like my title says I've been disabled since 1976 when the motorcycle I was passenger of left the road at 110+ mph and struck a culvert that shot me off the back like a rocket and when I finally hit the ground I broke my back shattering vertebras  T11,T12,+L1, then fusing that area.
 That day on pain became part of my everyday life. To my back, hip, and down my legs into the tips of my toes, pain + muscle spasms. Talk about the pain medication was on I think it would be easier listing the drugs that I haven't been on the list would be shorter, but after all the years of narcotics the doctors now have me using methadone, oxycodone, gabapentin, and valium. What I can't tell the doctor is that my home grown marijuana is what helps me the most because I live in one of those states that will fine you and put you in jail. I find that smoking MJ I no longer have to use the valium for my muscle spasms and searching for the strain that will help the back pain and burning, stabbing pain that hits my right hip area about every 10 minutes or so and can last a minute or two.
 I know that cannabis is the answer and each winter I'll try to grow something else until I find the seed that will relieve my pain. Thanks Mr.420.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 22, 2013)

Diminishes and/or eradicates my irritability/agitation associated with manic-depression. I've had very little relief over last 35 years using meds (tons and tons of them) including shock treatment (x16). If I could only grow some goddamn weed now w/o something going wrong.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing* Mr. 420*. Hope you come back and visit real soon.

*ifsixwasnin9* I too find it helps alleviate my irritability, 'specially an indica. I couldn't imagine going through what you've been but your strength shows through. Peace, brother....


----------



## budz4me (Oct 22, 2013)

Just want to say....this thread is awesome! I have been reading it ever since I found it (and shortly thereafter posted how it helped me!). 

Alll the different circumstances, illnesses, you name it, and here we are united around a little plant is shunned by society in most places....we humans are rare indeed lol.

I thank everyone for sharing and opening up here....I know the site is in straits and wish there was something more I could do....I think this thanks may be all I can afford :fid:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

My story is different than most here.  I'm 50 years old.  I smoked pot about 4 times in high school, and about 4 times in college.  The only other drug I ever tried was alcohol.

Fast forward to 45 years old.  My sis-in-law gave me a joint.  I smoked it and got so sick I threw up.  I swore I'd never try it again.  But a month later, I smoked with her and LOVED it.  Not for pain relief; just for being high.  So I decided to learn to grow my own.  And now I have all the home-grown I can smoke.  And then some.

I love being baked.  And I love watching freaky movies while being baked.  "Eraserhead" in particular. 

But MJ also helps me lay off too much beer and wine.  Which I appreciate.

MJ also gives me severe munchies sometimes, so I smoke only after dinner near bedtime.  Else I'd weigh 400 lbs.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 23, 2013)

Cannabis is  the healing of the Gods


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

It is indeed *lovbnstoned*. It....is...indeeeed.


----------



## Mr.420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks 7greeneyes what I wrote is a small part of what I've been through, I had so many surgeries on my back that healing became a problem due to all the scar tissue, but after the accident in "76" I learned a new trade in electrical apparatus that lasted 25 years when bone infection from leg brace sores took me out, (osteomyelitis) almost had to amputate my feet, then when I finally healed up and fitted for new leg braces and ambulating I was hit with a heart attack, so that was the end of working (2005) and using leg braces, 25 years working being paraplegia is pretty damn good, most give up after becoming disabled, but after being confined to using the wheelchair that's when my pain become much worse, and my doctor loved to write pain prescriptions until nothing worked anymore then he sent me to pain management and they use Methadone. Since Wisconsin is blind to the benefits of Marijuana you have to "break the law" using and growing this god given herb. I often thought about moving to one of the states that allow the use of medical marijuana but since I lived 58 years in Wisconsin it's hard to pack up my two basset hounds and leave LOL!!!
So like I said in my previous entry I was arrested once, that stopped me  until all the probation was over, I'm going too continue growing to find the best pain killing SEED!!! Sorry if this bored you I'm new to the forum. Mr.420


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

not at all bud. Never bored hearing about ppl's lives. 

Stay :stoned:,

7ge


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

cannabis:watchplant: has helped to get motivated,  where as with the pills the VA gives me does nothing


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 30, 2013)

lets see I was young when I started(peer pressure) I've always been an artist I could draw before I could walk and im not talking stick figs like most kids I had a natural grasp of 2 and 3 point perspectives im convinced I was an artist/black smith in another life, any way I noticed how MJ opened up my mind to awesome and varied avenues for my art more creative so to speak.
How ever later in life I started getting migraines and anxiety attacks and Drs. scare the crap out of me I feel most of them are pill pushing quaks that work for profit and the big pharm co's. I found that MJ is very effective with those ailments, its also a very effective nausea remedy.
I have many more reasons but I wont bore every one ::


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks you for posting Marsrover1, I'll transpose this to the Island.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 22, 2013)

Great thread, this is really hard to write for many I'm sure.

Cannabis has been part of my life for many years. I can first remember it when I was about 7. My father was arrested for 1 tiny plant on top of our tv in the early 60's and he spent several years behind bars. I was told later in life the sheriff was there because he suspected my father had stolen guns. I'm not saying he wasn't involved, I don't know, he might have. I can say my dad was a biker in the 60's and a big ole boy. You don't usually get the nickname bear because your little. Anyway he had a wooden leg because he had been hit on his bike by a semi-truck so he was always searching for something to relieve his pain. After that alcohol and aspirin became his and my moms drugs of choice. It destroyed their lives and put them both in an early grave.

Me being the youngest sibling, my older brother had a lot of influence over me. He did about everything imaginable and I started to follow in his footsteps. But, after seeing the path of destruction that he was on, I stayed with cannabis. Over the years I tried many of the current trends but found them to not be agreeable with me, especially alcohol and the go fast drugs. Of all of them cannabis was the easiest on my system and I seemed to have better of control of my senses. It seems to motivate me, give me more compassion and a better awareness of my surroundings.

Now that I'm older it helps relieve the tension I have built up over the years of wickedness and corruption we have witnessed. I have real hard time with this. One of the best things I did to help with this besides cannabis was to stop watching the prime news channels and their MANY drug commercials. I was in advertising for a long time and I despise the con that our government has allowed big business to rape our society in the name of capitalism.

I have a young son (2nd marriage) which has seizures and it breaks my heart. I was fortunate enough to retire early and have since dedicated my life to helping him as much as possible. He has never used cannabis and I don't think he needs it, but I do, it motivates me to live on. This is what my son needs most of all.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story *1lildog*, I appreciate it very much, as do others.

Not trying to be a drug pusher but have you looked into cbd tinctures, it is the part of cannabis that is most therapeutic w/o the high which is a great thing for children suffering from seizures. Not saying it'sd a cure, just that it helps alleviate the symtoms.

Peace, brother, again thanks for posting, it makes a difference, imo...somehow...lol...


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, I really enjoyed reading about others in this thread. The stories are a great source of inspiration some how. As far as the cbd tinctures, I appreciate the information.

I will elaborate on my sons conditions. Although he has seizures, they are not very often anymore. In fact it has been years, but he is still susceptible, particularity when he is sick. Now that being said, he has other issues. We think that he might have had the cord around his neck when in the womb which cut off the oxygen supply to him. We think this explains the part of his brain which has scar tissue. Another issue is that he is missing his corpus callosum which connects the left and right side of the brain. He is close to 9 now but acts similar to a 1 or 2 year old. He can't say but a few words and not very well, can't walk, wears a diaper, etc...

So, there probably is no cure for him other than the doc says that eventually he should figure out how to route information without his corpus callosum. It will take time and patience and he will live a somewhat normal life, it will just be after I'm gone. On a positive note, although his advances are extremely slow, he is advancing and not declining. He is a good looking boy, smiles a lot, and gets a lot of love. On his recent report card the only negative was that he kisses everybody all the time. lol. Thanks for listening greeneyes, you've been a great (the best) resource on this site and everyone here knows this.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 24, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> I have to thank a friend of my brother as, I had a tramatic event.  my mother had terminal cancer,  I stayed with her ( private room ) till she died, she died in my arms, n I thought I would go out of my head, with the lost of her.  friend of my brother, pulled me outside , n handed me  some relief for that evening, which  commed me down to ,,to  helped deal with what I had to do the next few days.
> my mother was a woman,, that would give U her shirt off her back n help in anyway she good.... I miss dearly
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> ol stoner :tokie:



Almost same thing happened to me with my mother. She was unconscious, and as I was holding and telling her how much I loved her, a tear rolled down her cheek and she died. Definitely one of the hardest moments in my life. I rely on cannabis for depression instead of pharmaceuticals (sorry drug czars, not really).


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks again for sharing 1lildog, didn't see this update till today.


----------



## Killertea08 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey everyone I saw this and thought I would contribute my short story.  I am 30 yrs old now, but started smoking back around 13-14.  I noticed my old mans stash, kinda knew what it was but didn't take a puff till around the ages above.  Neighborhood kids near buy started taking there dads beers and cigs and we would sit and pass the bottle.  Not sure how they scored the bud back then.  Soon they were chiefin like Indians soon after lol.  I decided to try my dads stash, that way when I smoke with my friends I wouldn't trip out or be nervous.  I didn't inhale my dads stash lol, so thinking I've got this.  I was on my way home from school and had a TERRIBLE headache all day and turned to worse on my way home.  I remember it being the worst headache ever, nausea, dizziness and it being in the high 90's that day.  I past my neighbors house and the brothers hit me up, they ask if I wanted to smoke a bowl.  I told them i felt like lousy and gave my symptoms. The younger brother said, Dude you know it will help with that headache!  They didn't lie, I took two good hits and WAMMY nice head change and coughed up a lung lol.  My headache was gone!  In the end, I started trippin balls and went home to eat a 1/2 gallon of ice cream.  It helps for my minor aches and pains, for when I feel depressed.  It helps me in a weird spiritual aspect as well.  I think that it helps in my martial arts training tremendously.  I'm working on my black belt currently and when I train hard I go home and practice after I take a hit.  I feel that it helps me connect to the movements.  Anyway sorry to ramble but that's about that.  I end this by saying marijuana is a wonderful plant, full of smiles and dreams.  I hope that one day, the world will open there eyes and see this plant for what it truly is.  Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting, *Killertea08*.

I completely understand what you're saying regarding the spirituality of the herb and I'm not a Rastafarian by any stretch of the word....lol... It's something binding within us all that have the passion for this plant. 


Have a great one brother.


eace:,


7greeneyes


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 4, 2014)

Id like to say when i do smoke i can see better with or without my glasses also it helps me sleep i cant sleep sometimes for days one time it was 9 days with no sleep i ended up in the hospital and they gave me atavan i slept then so the weed relaxes me and takes away most of my pain i'v had my jaw brokin on the left side which effects my left eye mostly it makes me smile alot and i feel it should be legal every where it should be our choice not the dea's war on drugs that is so funny pot will never go away i been around this country for 57 years and i predict legalistion for all the usa in mybe the next 7 years i see that everything goes in cycles and our time has come the taxes yes is that the answer yes for a good thing look at drinking i use to drink alot and all i did was get in to trouble,but when i smoke i feel much much better and it takes away my depresion to and growing my own is a good hobby with good results the gov is finealy wakeing up look at all the people in jail mostly drugs i was there in a treatment prision guess what the doctor gave me narcotics because i got in to a fight and 3 ribs were brokein so also the man across from my bed had junk and benzoes so what was the point????????? And people walking aroung outside smoeking pot funny ha lol what is the point????? I no pot is a good thing and you will see soon big changes.8


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting *8planets8*.  I do see full legalization within the next ten years or so. If not, the majority of the US will have it decriminalized and sold recreationally, which is a great boost to the local tax coffers.

I'm happy to hear cannabis works so well for you.

eace:

7greeneyes


----------



## Dust-ed (Jun 12, 2014)

The ever so great MJ cured my asthma. I had sever asthma from age 2-14. I started smoking MJ when I was 13.5-14 a year or so after my asthma was gone. I moved to morocco, where sadly I found out they had ZERO Weed(all turned into hash, great stuff btw) so I noticed my asthma started to come bak after I had zero cannabis for about 2 months. This is when I started smoking cigarettes(mix with hash) an once again my asthma completely vanished and I have been cured ever since then. It's now 10 years later . THANK YOU MJ!!!

Awesome stories in here btw. Some touching stuff.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2014)

Very cool to hear, *Dust-ed*. Never heard of asthma and mj helping, that's hella cool.

Thanks for posting, bud. 

eace:,

7greeneyes:stoned:


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 20, 2014)

THANK YOU GREEN EYES IM GLAD SO SEE WHAT WE HAVE COME IN THE LAst 20 years its ammazing 8888 we shall see the light.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dusted, maybe drop the tobacco and smoke the hash in a pipe, tobacco won't help your asthma. I am glad it helps you.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 21, 2014)

Another thing that seems to work is my gouat its in my right big toe and hurts like hell but when i smoke im sure it takes the pain away i can feel the differance the pain has spread upwards toward my upper legs there is a cristal like feeling that kind of rubs together causing unbearable pain but if i dont move i'm ok i heard cherry juice works but i tryed that to so i guess i'm stuck 8


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 21, 2014)

I did not mean to get off topic as far as my cig i'm doing as well as expected man this is a hard thing to quit i got to change my stragy


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 21, 2014)

I wish alot more of us would just open up what works what dont mybe it will make it more interesting. Just a thought


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2014)

I get gout because of kidney problems but once I figured out what time of day to take my allopurinol, I haven't had a gout attack in months.

That and minimizing my high protein intake.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 27, 2014)

yes i watch my meat to 888


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 11, 2014)

7 green eyes i got to no is that a MUSHROOM IN YOUR AVATAR? OH YEA TELL US MORE ABOUT YOUR GOUT,MEDS IM INTRERESTED,THE PAIN IS UNBEILVEABLE IT CREEPS UP ON YOU AND CUTS LIKE A knife,then the joint in my big toe conturtched and spasmas man it hurt ,but once i9 fineally figurered out the weed was helping i was amaZED I FOND ANOTHER CURE FOR PAIN NOT TO MENTIOMED MY EYESITE WHICH IMPROVED %50 AS I GO ON I FIND POT HAS A LOT OF POSITIVE USES I WISH THE GOV WOULD HURRY UP AND AMMIT DEFEAT THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKIN LISTON TO THE NEWS LATEST WASHINGTON RECREA POT NOW THAT IS GOD SEND


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not huge on Big Pharm but when it works...it works.


Gout is one thing cannabis doesn't help. It's about eliminating extraneous purines from your body that typically your kidney would but can't take care of on its own. Purines result from eating an overabundance of protein. Then purines build up in the body, crystallize then those crystals get caught in your muscle fibers, thus inflaming it into the agony we're well aware of.

Ask your doctor about Allopurinol, it's a preventative from getting gout attacks. I take mine twice a day, once in the morning as soon as I can then around dinner time (or your last big heavy protein meal for the day).

Good luck bud, it took a few years of horrific pain before I realized that it was gout, I hope you get it figured out.

p.s. Cannabis helps a bit with soothing SOME of the pain, it just doesn't work as a preventative measure.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 17, 2014)

I would like to say is my eyes mostly my eyes everytime i smoke a joint something happens my eye pain disapear and i have problems from a brokin jaw which effects my lsft eye its amazing the pain is gone period now if the mj was not the case then i no it is not me being crazy or something its the pot i can go on and tell you about the pain in my hands i used to drive for a liveing and after 40 years it has caught up to me so i say right on to our pain reliever after i smoke i get a smile on my face yes it works and some day soon we will all reap the rewards of mj being free from proscuation,i no one thing i dont care what anyone says it works for me88888888


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2014)

That's for sure.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 23, 2014)

I WANTED TO THANK IFSIXWASNIN9 AND MR 420 ILILDOG FOR POSTING THERE MISERY I THOUGHT I HAD IT BAD THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU HOW OUR HERBS HELP US IN A POSITIVE WAY,THERES ONE THING I WOULD LIKE TO ADD HAs anyone ever been drinking and a fight or argument starts out one way or another well have you ever sean a pothead within a group have any trouble what so ever ,thats just another example of how weed is a good thing for man kind sorry i was ramling. 88888888


----------



## rickyjack9 (Aug 25, 2015)

it prevented me from r disease


----------

